# Haze dripper tank



## Jakey (3/10/15)

Any vendors looking at bringing this baby in? Mr 'sick as tits' rates its pretty darn fine. Looks like a big win to me too.


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

Pic for us @Jakey?


----------



## Jakey (3/10/15)

Ah lemme get on that asap. Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (3/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (3/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

Thanks @Jakey
Much appreciated


----------



## moonunit (3/10/15)

Looks like an awesome concept, do want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (4/10/15)

Seems like quite a hassle-free tank.


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

bump..... any local vendors looking at bringing this in?


----------

